# Rate My HardScape



## dkm (28 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Looking for some constructive advice. This is my first planted tank since changing from marine.

Not sure of the scaping. The rock is ADA seryu stone on a ADA AquaSoil Amazonia soil. 

The tank is made out of acrylic and is 150L x 50W x 60H (cm)

What does everyone think to my first attempt at placing the rock. The aquarium will hopefully be densely packed.

Well here goes:






















Thanks in advance for advice

Dave


----------



## chilled84 (28 Oct 2009)

The rocks on the right are great. the ones on left i think are a tad bit mirrored to much, try slopeing rock hight from left to right and have the substrate follow with from high on left to low on right. should lead the eye better and would look better once planted.


----------



## samc (28 Oct 2009)

i can tell you have had marine before  you have that piled up rock thing going on there. the rocks are a good choice   rock placement in a planted tank are something i would recommend on taking some time on else you may want to change them half way through. have a look on google for iwagumi, its a type of aquarium where rocks are the key feature. here is something that may interest you http://www.slipperylittlesuckers.com/article_Iwagumi.htm thats a quick description of how an iwagumi works. 

this is your first try right? you have done a much better job than i did on my first try


----------



## Superman (29 Oct 2009)

For me (without sounding harsh) it just looks like two piles of rocks.
Although it depends what planting you're going for, but if you're going for a full-blown gumi then you need to position the rocks to compliment each other.


----------



## dkm (29 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice. Honest advice is valuable. I am still trying to get marine techniques out of my head. It was my first attempt the other night.

Will be giving it another move round tonight. Will post up some more pictures when it is done. had a look at the iwagumi style. may try and replicate that style of scaping. 

cheers guys,

dave


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

dkm said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Honest advice is valuable. I am still trying to get marine techniques out of my head. It was my first attempt the other night.
> 
> ...


iwagumi is a nice way to get a scape looking nice. althou there can be alot of planning and thinking about placement to get a iwagumi looking right. if your not carefull it can sometimes look flat and without depth, to me the key is to never keep the substrate flat in any area. I tend to make the substrate sweep all over with key rock placement. Rocks on top of substrate, Half buried rock, Cracks in rocks for fish to hide, and for plants to grow in, Its all down to you in the end of the day, individual people will have individual ways of doing things, and sometimes its best to exsperiment and find your own way of doing things, Make your own style if you like, sometimes its best to break off from the sheep, so to speak. You will that way come up with a unique scape. Im going to be watching this journal as you enter the world of planted tank, a down grade, But a rather large leep from marine with alot of habits to break along the way. Ps sorry about spelling. Yours Chilled84


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

dkm said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Honest advice is valuable. I am still trying to get marine techniques out of my head. It was my first attempt the other night.
> 
> ...


iwagumi is a nice way to get a scape looking nice. althou there can be alot of planning and thinking about placement to get a iwagumi looking right. if your not carefull it can sometimes look flat and without depth, to me the key is to never keep the substrate flat in any area. I tend to make the substrate sweep all over with key rock placement. Rocks on top of substrate, Half buried rock, Cracks in rocks for fish to hide, and for plants to grow in, Its all down to you in the end of the day, individual people will have individual ways of doing things, and sometimes its best to exsperiment and find your own way of doing things, Make your own style if you like, sometimes its best to break off from the sheep, so to speak. You will that way come up with a unique scape. Im going to be watching this journal as you enter the world of planted tank, a down grade, But a rather large leep from marine with alot of habits to break along the way. Ps sorry about spelling. Yours Chilled84


----------



## James Marshall (29 Oct 2009)

Hi Dave

You've picked some nice stones there, if I may make a few suggestions.
Perhaps try to seat the rocks deeper in the substrate, and try to Contour the substrate around the rocks in a natural manner, also If using piles of rocks try to match their strata and shapes so they appear as one formation.
I look forward to seeing some more photos as the scape develops.

Cheers,
James


----------



## dkm (29 Oct 2009)

All really good advice. At the moment I think I will start by increasing the level of substrate on the left hand side with rocks set into this mound until the soil levels off in the middle. i will see what this looks like then move onto the right hand side of the aquarium which I am guessing will be more level. But not completely.

And will refrain from piling them up on each other.

Habits are starting to be broken.

Watch this space

Cheers

dave


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

dkm said:
			
		

> All really good advice. At the moment I think I will start by increasing the level of substrate on the left hand side with rocks set into this mound until the soil levels off in the middle. i will see what this looks like then move onto the right hand side of the aquarium which I am guessing will be more level. But not completely.
> 
> And will refrain from piling them up on each other.
> 
> ...


i feel proud that my advice has been taken. yippee. i think i am right about this one.


----------



## dkm (29 Oct 2009)

Well here we go:

New scape. Not final just getting ideas.

What do you think?






































Sorry for quality of pics.

Dave


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

Nice to see them seperated, but i think maybe a bit to seperated now. i like the substarte banking, maybe a bit more banked on right. try burying the rocks at intervals up the bank too topping substrate on way up the bank. understand?


----------



## dkm (29 Oct 2009)

I understand.

Still playing with slopes. Will update pictures again tomorrow. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chilled84 (29 Oct 2009)

Its nice to see your takeing your time. Its best to get it so your happy. once filled its alot harder to move without getting murky.


----------



## dkm (30 Oct 2009)

Latest attempt.

Bearing in mind it will be heavily planted.





dave


----------



## AdAndrews (30 Oct 2009)

can i ask, what was the quantity of the stone your purchased.

thanks.


----------



## dkm (30 Oct 2009)

In that last picture there is approx 35kg. Still have a couple of pieces that I have not used yet.

Why?

Dave


----------



## AdAndrews (31 Oct 2009)

cheers dude


----------



## George Farmer (31 Oct 2009)

Hi dkm

You have a nice set up with some great looking rocks!

When most of us design a rock-based layout, or Iwagumi, we try to replicate nature.  Think about the rocks strata, so that the rocks compliment one another and 'flow' naturally.  

At the moment the design looks a little too artificial, in particular the most vertical rock around two thirds across from the left.

All this said it is you that lives with the tank, so if you like it then that's more important, of course.

You say heavily planted.  What plants are you using?  This is an important consideration.  Your rocks are actually quite small in relation to the height of the tank and may become 'drowned' in plants.  So the rock layout becomes less important.

Finally, please re-size future images to 800 pixels along the longest edge before posting.


----------



## dkm (31 Oct 2009)

Hi George,

Thank you for the advice. Yes I am anticipating due to planting that some rocks will become slightly obscured. That is what is making it difficult for me to make my mind up with rock positioning. I dont normally follow set rules/layouts. I like to be slightly different. So this aquarium I would like a cross between dutch, jungle with plenty of rocks and a nice carpet of Utricularia graminifolia. But varying the height of the plants from end to end. Might end up looking like a pigs ear but want to give it a go. Only time will tell if it is going to work!

Thanks also for the advice on image size. Here you go, resized (800x599).





Still not final layout yet!!!


Dave


----------



## dkm (1 Nov 2009)

Ok to show planting I have colored in the area that i intend using Utricularia graminifolia. The rest will be densely planted with appropriate plants in varying heights (tallest at the back) so the tall rock structure will be 3/4 covered up from the front. 






Does make more sense of my rock work. Or am I completely on the wrong track.

Everyones advice is very much appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dkm (1 Nov 2009)

I will post a list of other plants I plan on using when I have the 'final' list completed.

dave


----------



## George Farmer (1 Nov 2009)

Hi Dave,

I say go for it, if you like it.  You say you don't follow rules, so that's great.  

It's relatively easy and 'safe' to follow the guidelines set out by the Nature Aquarium concepts to acheive an attractive design, so layouts that differ, and work, can be very refreshing.

If it doesn't work, then at least you've learnt a lot along the way.  Rarely do first-time aquascapers come up with a stunning layout (although it's happening more with the info and advice now available).

One word of caution; _Utricularia graminifolia_ is notoriously tricky, especially in new set-ups.  I can count on one hand the number of aquascapes where I've seen it being used successfully.  

Good luck!


----------



## dkm (1 Nov 2009)

Cheers George,

Not finally decided on it. But I am swaying towards doing it this way. Not going to make any hasty decisions at this point.

You say the _Utricularia graminifolia_ is difficult to get right. Can you suggest any alternative for a nice 'carpet' that is less tricky.

Dave


----------



## dkm (1 Nov 2009)

Would _Hemianthus callitrichoides_ 'Cuba' be more suitable?

Dave


----------



## samc (1 Nov 2009)

i have to agree that UG it very tricky. 

HC is a good option but likes alot of co2 if i were you i would go with glosso. its quite easy and if kept low can look very good


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Nov 2009)

one more to no UG   
too hard. easily to lost all the plants in few days or 1-2 weeks if you do not have everything which is required for this plant.

additionally to HC, Glosso is an option too, or another plant which is not too common in tanks Marsilea hirsuta.
but from most of the carpet plants probably Eleocharis parvula is the easiest.


----------



## dkm (1 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Mmmmm do like _Eleocharis parvula_. Will consider this as a foreground. Would look lovely.

Dave


----------



## dkm (6 Nov 2009)

Latest small move round. Going to plant heavily at back right for approx 2/3rds of the length. So tall rock structure will only being showing approx 1/4 of the top through planting. Hopefully!









Further to planting. I intend to use _vallisneria nana_ along the back. Still working on the midground.

Dave


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Nov 2009)

Improving all the time, if it were me, i would tilt the rock on the right, the tallest one, to me it looks very un-natural at the mo, 

good luck


----------



## dkm (7 Nov 2009)

I know what you mean. I will try to get it to lean over a bit.

Dave


----------



## dkm (10 Nov 2009)

Latest slight move round.






Dave


----------

